# meds into the USA



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

has anyone had trouble going from here to the usa with meds? some of them dont have prescriptions cause here it is not needed but in the states it would be. I need to take 2 months worth of meds.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

charleen said:


> has anyone had trouble going from here to the usa with meds? some of them dont have prescriptions cause here it is not needed but in the states it would be. I need to take 2 months worth of meds.



Never had a problem, but if you're worried, have a doctor here write a prescription for you.


----------

